# Health insurance with MS in Mexico?



## mike5802

We are USA citizens, retired, debt-free and considering buying a modest home for cash in Mexico and becoming expats to stretch our modest income.

I'm 65 on Medicare and in good health. She's 60, on medicaid and has well-controlled Multiple Sclerosis. We'd want to get private healthcare insurance in Mexico to cover any catastrophic illnesses, but can we even get insurance for her (perhaps with an MS exclusion)?


----------



## horseshoe846

mike5802 said:


> We are USA citizens, retired, debt-free and considering buying a modest home for cash in Mexico and becoming expats to stretch our modest income.
> 
> I'm 65 on Medicare and in good health. She's 60, on medicaid and has well-controlled Multiple Sclerosis. We'd want to get private healthcare insurance in Mexico to cover any catastrophic illnesses, but can we even get insurance for her (perhaps with an MS exclusion)?


I do not know.

Mexico has 2 governmental insurance plans; seguro popular and IMSS.

Seguro popular is means tested. If you rent it is free. There is no pre-existing conditions exclusions but perhaps the quality of care might be a little less than IMSS. But, we know a very middle class vet who was planning on having gall bladder surgery at an SP hospital (until he found a relative who could perform the surgery). 

We have IMSS. It can be terribly frustrating how much time you can waste waiting. But that will depend on where you choose to relocate. They moved us from one reporting place to another earlier this year and it cut our waiting time in half, but is it further away from our home. IMSS does have pre-existing conditions exclusions but (I believe) they wind down over the course of 3-4 years. Year 1 they give you preventative care. After you pay your annual premiums there is no additional cost (deductible) with IMSS.

Over the years we have gotten a couple quotes for private insurance. As best as I can recall it would he about 9 times more expensive than IMSS. I think you must take out such a policy before age 70. There are pre-existing condition clauses as well as deductibles and limits.


----------



## Jim from Alaska

I can say and am 99% positive that if your drawing Medicare and you move to a foreign country you will give up Medicare.


----------



## TundraGreen

Jim from Alaska said:


> I can say and am 99% positive that if your drawing Medicare and you move to a foreign country you will give up Medicare.


 I am not sure what you mean by "give up medicare". One would not be able to use medicare in a foreign country, but as far as I know they could continue use the medicare on visits to the US or by returning to the US specifically for medical care, at least as long as they continued to make payments for the parts that require payment (B, D?).


----------



## lagoloo

TundraGreen said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "give up medicare". One would not be able to use medicare in a foreign country, but as far as I know they could continue use the medicare on visits to the US or by returning to the US specifically for medical care, at least as long as they continued to make payments for the parts that require payment (B, D?).


I think that this meant that Medicare does not cover costs (except for travelers' emergencies) of care in a foreign country, so if a person makes a permanent move to Mexico, they are "giving up" medicare on a practical, if not literal, level. You can keep Part B if you pay for it, but the logistics and costs of returning to the U.S. for medical care can be mind-boggling. (At least, it is for me.)


----------



## TurtleToo

mike5802 said:


> We are USA citizens, retired, debt-free and considering buying a modest home for cash in Mexico and becoming expats to stretch our modest income.
> 
> I'm 65 on Medicare and in good health. She's 60, on medicaid and has well-controlled Multiple Sclerosis. We'd want to get private healthcare insurance in Mexico to cover any catastrophic illnesses, but can we even get insurance for her (perhaps with an MS exclusion)?


Hello, Mike, and welcome to the forum! I'm not the person to answer your questions about health care, I just wanted to welcome you. (But there are plenty of people here who do know something about the availability and requirements of health care.) I'm trying to figure it out myself. Again, welcome!


----------



## DiverSailor123

Hi Mike: My wife has MS as well, she has R&R.. She has been, as far as can be accurately established , in remission for 10+ maybe 15 years? 
Fact: Not everyone with constricting jugulars has MS but 90+% of MS Patients have constricting jugulars. If your not fully aware of that fact you IMHO really would find life beneficial to make yourself aware of it.. That said: Mexico is farrrrrrrr behind the US in dealing with and understanding MS and its unique issues. OK... A Word Picture.. Fuel-Injection delivery systems used to be exotic.... they are no longer, its everywhere everyday but we still have differences in systems.. We have on the one hand the typical Honda Accord system used by 99% of the worlds auto manufacturers and every mechanic in the world has some success working with and on them... THEN..... you have the Lamborghini system and sometimes even Lambo Mechanics struggle with the systems nuances... Your Wife is a Lamborgini.. are you willing to put her in the hands of a Honda Mechanic? Just Food For Thought...


----------



## lagoloo

Are you comparing the skills of Mexican doctors vs. U.S. to mechanics? Since the disease under discussion exists in Mexico as well as in the U.S., it seems reasonable to suggest that there are Mexican specialists prepared to treat it. 

My experience with medical care in the two countries is that there is a reason why the WHO has not awarded first place to the U.S. in quality of care, even though it is first in cost.


----------



## horseshoe846

I cannot speak to MS.

I have IMSS insurance. I also have high blood pressure. My father and his father died of heart attacks right about my current age. So I always figured that was the way I would go as well even though my life has been much different than theirs.

Last year IMSS ran out of money to fund a cardiology dept at our local hospital, so they paid for me to visit a cardiologist at a local private hospital. The guy actually came from Mexico City to meet with myself and perhaps two other patients. He spent a long time, maybe as long as an hour, testing stuff and talking. His conclusion - it is not going to be a heart attack that does me in.

I asked him - so if you were me and you had a heart attack where would you go. Well his first choice was a local heart specialty outfit that apparently has world-class equipment/capabilities but costs a fortune. His second choice - he said to hop in a taxi and have them take you to IMSS in Mexico City (even though it may be as much as two hours away depending on traffic). Since that conversation we have had at least two others where friends have said basically the same thing. Mexico is not backwards when it comes to medical care.


----------



## DiverSailor123

Are you familiar with MS? We are! 





lagoloo said:


> Are you comparing the skills of Mexican doctors vs. U.S. to mechanics? _Since the disease under discussion exists in Mexico as well as in the U.S., it seems reasonable to suggest that there are Mexican specialists prepared to treat it. _
> My experience with medical care in the two countries is that there is a reason why the WHO has not awarded first place to the U.S. in quality of care, even though it is first in cost.


----------



## sparks

IMSS has ban on pre-existing

Seguro Popular does not and is free with no age limit
Better be in a large town tho because small town pharmacies are not well stocked

Definitely, need a resident visa for either


----------



## horseshoe846

sparks said:


> IMSS has ban on pre-existing
> 
> Seguro Popular does not and is free with no age limit
> Better be in a large town tho because small town pharmacies are not well stocked
> 
> Definitely, need a resident visa for either


Not to be argumentative - but I question some of those statements.

IMSS has a phase in period for complete coverage. But I have high blood pressure, I was honest about it (how could I not be) from the beginning and from day one (over four years ago) they have been knocking themselves out to make sure my BP is monitored (to a fault). I know someone who had breast cancer quite a while back now. IMSS has no issue with that.

SP is not free. It is means tested. It IS free if you rent or are poor. It does not have any pre-existing condition requirements.

For both you will need a CURP - therefore you will need a resident visa - perhaps even RP (I don't think an RT can get a CURP).


----------



## sparks

My Seguro is free and not a question on income. Maybe because I'm 73 ?


----------



## horseshoe846

sparks said:


> My Seguro is free and not a question on income. Maybe because I'm 73 ?


"The different centers of affiliation to the popular insurance evaluate the situation of each family according to their request of registration in this way determining the amount of the quota that the family must cover according to its socioeconomic condition, the quotas are annual and are based on the Income they can present. These fees can range from $ 0.0 to 11,378.86 as the case may be. That is why it is important to go to the different modules of affiliation and orientation for a correct evaluation.
Some families may be placed on a non-contributory basis with very low income levels which would have a zero annual family allowance."

From : Seguro Popular

I believe our IMSS family plan this year was 14,600 for the 2 of us (and it is not means tested).


----------



## lagoloo

DiverSailor123 said:


> Are you familiar with MS? We are!


Yes, I have a relative who has had the disease for many decades. Your question re that does not address the issue of whether there are Mexican specialists with adequate skills to treat the disease, or any other disease. 

I have encountered many former U.S. citizens who have unshakable faith that medicine in the U.S. has to be superior to anything they can find in Mexico. They buy policies that will transport them back to where they came from in the event of a medical issue. There is no way to change that mind set except experience. I have lived in Mexico over a dozen years and am not in the best of health, so I've had my fair share of medical contacts, and my experience in being treated here has been positive. I can't say the same for the U.S. treatment.


----------



## sparks

horseshoe846 said:


> "The different centers of affiliation to the popular insurance evaluate the situation of each family according to their request of registration in this way determining the amount of the quota that the family must cover according to its socioeconomic condition, the quotas are annual and are based on the Income they can present. These fees can range from $ 0.0 to 11,378.86 as the case may be. That is why it is important to go to the different modules of affiliation and orientation for a correct evaluation.
> Some families may be placed on a non-contributory basis with very low income levels which would have a zero annual family allowance."
> 
> From : Seguro Popular
> .


I don't care what their website says .... none of that applied to me

My neighbors have it as well and pay nothing


----------



## sparks

I was dealing with anemia and if it didn't go away my doctor would make and appointment with a specialist in Manzanillo. With his referral that also would be free


----------



## horseshoe846

sparks said:


> I don't care what their website says .... none of that applied to me
> 
> My neighbors have it as well and pay nothing


Ya know - when we first got here one of the first things we did was visit SP and sign up. That is when we learned about CURPs and how we needed to procure them. (That was a circus). We didn't know any better and were worried about the 'pre-existing' clause of IMSS. I remember the interview process at SP and they definitely qualified us based on need. We are not poor - and the floor of our house is not 'earthen' (an actual question we were asked) - but at the time we were renting a house. It didn't matter that we were paying 17,000 pesos/month in rent - we were renting. If you get SP for free - perhaps someone was doing you a favor. Congrats (to you and your neighbors) ! Personally - we were very willing to pay our way. Turns out we picked up IMSS about a month or so later.


----------



## sparks

>>>>> If you get SP for free - perhaps someone was doing you a favor. Congrats (to you and your neighbors)

The government do favors ... especially for gringos with some means. I don't think so

All I can think of is locations differ widely. Here they required a Permanente Visa and other places Temporal works


----------



## maesonna

Seguro Popular doesn’t exclude enrollment due to prior conditions, but it *does* exclude treatment for certain conditions, or rather, it has a list of things it treats and if your condition is not on the list, SP won’t help.
Searching for information on Seguro Popular and multiple sclerosis, I found some articles from 2016 that said that there has been lobbying to include MS as one of the things covered by Seguro Popular. I haven’t found anything saying that MS treatment has been added to SP coverage yet.


----------



## mike5802

TundraGreen said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "give up medicare". One would not be able to use medicare in a foreign country, but as far as I know they could continue use the medicare on visits to the US or by returning to the US specifically for medical care, at least as long as they continued to make payments for the parts that require payment (B, D?).


Correct.


----------



## mike5802

maesonna said:


> Seguro Popular doesn’t exclude enrollment due to prior conditions, but it *does* exclude treatment for certain conditions, or rather, it has a list of things it treats and if your condition is not on the list, SP won’t help.
> Searching for information on Seguro Popular and multiple sclerosis, I found some articles from 2016 that said that there has been lobbying to include MS as one of the things covered by Seguro Popular. I haven’t found anything saying that MS treatment has been added to SP coverage yet.


Thanks for addressing my question. My GF has medicaid in US, so we could always fly back if her MS flares up badly again. If we did by private insurance in Mexico with an exclusion for MS, I suppose that we could get some basic MS care on a pay-as-you-go basis.


----------



## lagoloo

Pay-as-you-go is pretty painless here. We have a good g.p. who only charges 300pesos for a normal office visit. Specialists are usually around 600 to 800 pesos. Local labs are reasonable. I just paid 250 pesos for a test for parasites. All in all, it's been less than the co-pays we had in the U.S. with our HMO under Medicare. We have IMSS in case we have a need for hospitalization, but have never used it for ordinary care. Drugs are also less than in the U.S.
Good luck and welcome.


----------



## horseshoe846

Perhaps this is another instance of - it depends on where you are.

Preventative stuff - simple prescriptions etc - can be cheap. Simple office visits at a specialist are not so expensive.

But - I had surgery (in-patient at IMSS this past January which would have cost perhaps 50,000++ pesos outside IMSS. Last year I elected to have a more simple surgery outside IMSS (under anesthesia) at a cost of perhaps 17,000 pesos (cash - out patient). 

We have lab work done at IMSS - but we also back that up with another lab - which costs peanuts compared to the US - and we don't need any doctor to request the tests. We can simply show up in the morning and say we want this and this and this and that is all it takes. And their equipment/lab is every bit as good as most US based labs.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You can keep Medicare active for use in the USA, even though you live in Mexico. I am not sure about Medicaid, as it may require you to be a resident in the USA. Better check.


----------



## MJD13

Hello. Certain Medicare Advantage plans (that's Medicare Part C) cover emergency care internationally. UnitedHealthcare is one of them. We are signed up for their HMO/POS plan in our USA service area...we maintain an address in the States for purposes of Medicare coverage and that is where we need to obtain non-emergency care if we want it covered. We continue to have our Part B deducted from our Social Security. For us, this is a good choice as our primary concern is an emergency (not just in Mexico) that results in extensive care...think heart or stroke. Routine expenses are manageable in Mexico, particularly with the weak peso. I believe your girlfriend's Medicaid is specific to her State of residence.


----------



## lagoloo

Just curious: If someone suffers a heart attack or stroke, what happens within the first minutes or hours after that is of prime importance. Are you saying that in such a case, you would return to the U.S. for treatment under Medicare rather than have the condition treated wherever you were at the time it happened?


----------



## DiverSailor123

I read a lot of comments like the one below ( *Bold* _Italicized_ and underlined ) So I will ask You, What Medical Degrees do you hold and what PROFESSIONAL background do you have ( that I can have verified) that qualifies you to make such a statements? As my time permits I will go back and ask a few more of you to give credence to your off the cuff remarks.. I have a Professional Background in the design and build of the electrical portion of among other things , Hospitals and Surgery Units.. We have 2 MD's in our family both are specialist .. To overly simplify my youngest daughters position.. She Hires Physicians and Surgeons.. a simple Cardiologist pulls $250K+ and they come from/she hires them from, all over the world. A heart surgeon starts at $750K and again from all over the world . World Class DR's In Mexico at best are very Few and Very Far Between PERIOD! The Top Of The Line Heart Surgery Robotic cost $1.5Million and NONE exist in Mexico.. A Modern surgery unit installed in an existing hospital easily runs $500,000.00 without Specialized Equipment!



horseshoe846 said:


> We have lab work done at IMSS - but we also back that up with another lab - which costs peanuts compared to the US - and we don't need any doctor to request the tests. We can simply show up in the morning and say we want this and this and this and that is all it takes. *And their equipment/lab is every bit as good as most US based labs*.


----------



## lagoloo

"World Class DR's In Mexico at best are very Few and Very Far Between PERIOD!"

How about backing that up with something more factual than your opinion?

Do you also equate the cost of a doctor or piece of equipment with quality care? 

Why are medical mistakes the third leading cause of death in U.S. hospitals? 

Why is the U.S. only rated #27 by the WHO in quality, although it's #1 in cost?

I'm always surprised when someone claims that having a doctor in the family confers medical expertise on the rest of the family. Personally, I put a future thoracic surgeon through medical school, but frankly admit I don't know any more than anyone else with no credentials.
My opinions are based strictly on the quality of care I received from U.S. doctors, which included some mis-diagnoses, an unnecessary surgery and a few other blunders and dodged bullets.

What I like best about Mexican doctors is that they seldom act as though they think they are a god.


----------



## DiverSailor123

Of Coarse you would have any and all emergency situations attended to and stabilized immediately.. 
Lagoloo : Your next on my list to have your Medical Back ground and credentials verified.. You have made numerous claims that the Medical System in Mexico is every bit as good as any you will find in the USA Irrelevant to the Specialty needed.. I would like to now how you qualify those statements? 



lagoloo said:


> Just curious: If someone suffers a heart attack or stroke, what happens within the first minutes or hours after that is of prime importance. Are you saying that in such a case, you would return to the U.S. for treatment under Medicare rather than have the condition treated wherever you were at the time it happened?


----------



## lagoloo

Of course. I think I answered your questions in my last post, but I could add working in a hospital as a mere clerical worker to my unimpressive resume.

There is no way for either of us to compare treatment received in Mexico with that received in the U.S. except to devote more time than I wish to, hunting up statistics on outcomes. My opinion is based on personal experience, period, and I have said so. 

Now, let's hear about how you have reached your conclusions... not that it matters to anyone who has made the decision to live and die in Mexico and leave the mothership of U.S. medicine behind.


----------



## Isla Verde

lagoloo said:


> What I like best about Mexican doctors is that they seldom act as though they think they are a god.


I did run into one of those kinds of doctors last year while looking for a surgeon to take out my ailing gall bladder, but I ditched him for another, more humane, and less expensive physician. Another thing I like about most doctors here is that they take plenty of time to chat with you and listen to your tales of medical woe. I am speaking here of doctors in private practice, not those working for IMSS or Seguro Popular.


----------



## horseshoe846

In five years I have had two surgeries in Mexico. 

The first was with a private ENT. He very obviously thought a lot of himself and came from a wealthy background. He had a very nice Apple desktop computer. He had a very nice Bose stereo system. He had some interesting medical equipment and owned his own 7-8 bed hospital with 2 operating rooms. It was a converted large house in a nice neighborhood. He had the bed-side manner of a mule and to be honest he fixed what he wanted to fix and not what I asked him to fix.

The second was at IMSS. That was a learning experience - which really was my motivation in trying it out. The good news was that they didn't postpone the surgery, which they are known to do a lot. The bad news was they kept me waiting a LONG time waiting to get in the OR - sitting in a gown on a chair in the hallway. When the anesthesiologist finally came by to tell me what to expect I had questions. For example he said it would be a spinal and not general. That concerned me a bit. So that conversation went on a while and the surgeon got VERY impatient with me - sending nurses to say - let's go. When I walked (on my own two feet) into the OR they had American music blasting away and the surgeon was sitting on a short stool in the corner - rocking back and forth. The worst part of that experience was that my 65 year old wife had to sleep on the hard floor by my bed.

We have had excellent GPs at IMSS who really care and have given us whatever we have asked for. I think a surgeon is a surgeon. They must give them attitude classes as part of their education. That certainly seemed the case in the US (for me anyway).


----------



## RVGRINGO

Having had one heart attack in the USA and three in Mexico, I definitely prefer the treatment that I received in Mexico. It was faster and very efficiently done in each intervention, bringing my stent total up to 8. Some 18 years have passed, since the first MI, and I am still alive to tickle these keys. Mexican retinologists have saved me from total blindness and a fine Mexican surgeon has removed my colon and repaired a hernia, making life quite comfortable again.
Here, in the USA, it takes six weeks just to get monitored, and another six if treatment is needed. Ugh. Insurnce coverage and VA benefits are nice, but the service and quality in Guadalajara were better.


----------



## lagoloo

RVGRINGO said:


> Having had one heart attack in the USA and three in Mexico, I definitely prefer the treatment that I received in Mexico. It was faster and very efficiently done in each intervention, bringing my stent total up to 8. Some 18 years have passed, since the first MI, and I am still alive to tickle these keys. Mexican retinologists have saved me from total blindness and a fine Mexican surgeon has removed my colon and repaired a hernia, making life quite comfortable again.
> Here, in the USA, it takes six weeks just to get monitored, and another six if treatment is needed. Ugh. Insurnce coverage and VA benefits are nice, but the service and quality in Guadalajara were better.


Thanks, RV. IMO, personal testimonials say more than opinions.

The medical school in Guadalajara is also very highly rated internationally.
Hospital de Hierro in Guadalajara, where I had eye surgery, was impressive on every level.
On the lighter side, I agree that surgeons could use a little attitude training...in Mexico as well. But then, what do they do? They cut. That's got to be a hard one which would wear out the warm fuzzies in a personality fast.


----------



## Isla Verde

Since moving to Mexico in 2007, I have had two operations, one to fix a wrist I broke while hunting an errant cucaracha at 2 am and the other was to remove an ailing gall bladder. In both cases, my surgeons were wonderful human beings in addition to being excellent practitioners of their craft. I guess I was lucky!


----------



## lagoloo

Isla Verde said:


> Since moving to Mexico in 2007, I have had two operations, one to fix a wrist I broke while hunting an errant cucaracha at 2 am and the other was to remove an ailing gall bladder. In both cases, my surgeons were wonderful human beings in addition to being excellent practitioners of their craft. I guess I was lucky!


Yes, you were! And so glad to hear you're back and well again.


----------



## Isla Verde

lagoloo said:


> Yes, you were! And so glad to hear you're back and well again.


Thanks, lagoloo. It's a pleasure to be back!


----------



## DiverSailor123

I read a lot of post by people here using *motivated reasoning* and your hilarious..
But your right folks a 3rd world country that financially is offering next to nothing comparatively speaking will always get the best Medical Personnel Every Time.. 
Why in the world would family members , whom we see and talk to often offer insight into the medical industry if we asked them? Really? Do I really need to answer that? So my daughter who is the Director of Recruitment isnt someone who you might ask about how to determine which Doctors are best or have completed the best schooling fellowships? REALLY maybe we should ask the receptionist hahaaha?You know, the one who saved up $200,000.00 + in cash to pay for someones medical school but she is afraid to even mention who that someone is hahahahah ...... If you regularly buy cheap you will get cheap..
Why does the WHO Rank USA 37 and Mexico 61.. The USA has a LOT of 2nd and 3rd class Hospitals.. Most are in Southern States ( go Figure) or in Poor areas of Big cities where a large percentage on those needing medical care have no insurance .. no money .. My attitude over the years has gravitated to *Let Them Eat Cake.. * Now why isnt the USA ranked #1. due to their cost? Well first off how do you determine the cost of medical in a country that has National Health Care?? They can put any number on they want it doesn't matter.. and the only G20 country in the world without National Health Care is the USA.. The Ranking of Mexican Hospitals with concerns to cause of death in hospitals according to the WHO is difficult at best due to the lack of reliable recorded statistics even from public Hospitals let alone those operating as Private Fiefdoms ....Actually if you read thru all the medical postings on this board I believe you will find Mexicos Medical System is Lacking once you rise beyond the basic needs.. For the love #2 reason for death in Mexico is Diabetes... #7 is Perinatal .. 


lagoloo said:


> "World Class DR's In Mexico at best are very Few and Very Far Between PERIOD!"
> 
> How about backing that up with something more factual than your opinion?
> 
> Do you also equate the cost of a doctor or piece of equipment with quality care?
> 
> Why are medical mistakes the third leading cause of death in U.S. hospitals?
> 
> Why is the U.S. only rated #27 by the WHO in quality, although it's #1 in cost?
> 
> I'm always surprised when someone claims that having a doctor in the family confers medical expertise on the rest of the family. Personally, I put a future thoracic surgeon through medical school, but frankly admit I don't know any more than anyone else with no credentials.
> My opinions are based strictly on the quality of care I received from U.S. doctors, which included some mis-diagnoses, an unnecessary surgery and a few other blunders and dodged bullets.
> 
> What I like best about Mexican doctors is that they seldom act as though they think they are a god.


----------



## lagoloo

"You know, the one who saved up $200,000.00 + in cash to pay for someones medical school but she is afraid to even mention who that someone is hahahahah ...... If you regularly buy cheap you will get cheap.."

What on earth are you talking about? My experience? In that case, you have that one dead wrong, and ridicule is a weak argument. 

However, I see that your mind is made up, so there's no point in continuing the discussion. 
Keep the faith, and hope that no one close to you ends up in the medical mistakes category.


----------



## TundraGreen

lagoloo said:


> "You know, the one who saved up $200,000.00 + in cash to pay for someones medical school but she is afraid to even mention who that someone is hahahahah ...... If you regularly buy cheap you will get cheap.."
> 
> What on earth are you talking about? My experience? In that case, you have that one dead wrong, and ridicule is a weak argument.
> 
> However, I see that your mind is made up, so there's no point in continuing the discussion.
> Keep the faith, and hope that no one close to you ends up in the medical mistakes category.


Moderator's note:
Are you two still having fun or should I close this thread. I would mark it Controversial except that can only be applied to threads in La Chatarrería and this doesn't belong there since we are talking about México.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Moderator's note:
> Are you two still having fun or should I close this thread. I would mark it Controversial except that can only be applied to threads in La Chatarrería and this doesn't belong there since we are talking about México.


Having fun? It doesn't look that way to me. Maybe they should both let it drop, so the thread can continue in a more peaceful and productive way.


----------



## lagoloo

"so there's no point in continuing the discussion. " Me.
By all means, put this out of its misery and close it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

One is literate and the other thinks he is. Might as well close it, as it makes little sense and can be misleading to those with serious interests in Mexican medical care.


----------



## Gwnortth

A few years ago my mother in law broke her hip in PV. I flew down and moved her to a private Hospital,hospital medassist.they replaced her hip at a cost to me of 20k(she had no insurance). It was a disaster and she had to have another hip replacement upon her return to Canada.


----------

